
Ask HN: What mechanical (dvorak) keyboard do I buy that won't annoy officemates - peatmoss
I am anticipating a move from a work-from-home sort of lifestyle to a work-in-office existence. I love (LOVE) my custom Unicomp buckling springs keyboard. However, it&#x27;s quite loud. I&#x27;d love to have something with a similar-ish tactile feel, but that doesn&#x27;t assault my colleagues&#x27; ears.<p>In summary, what would you buy today if you wanted:<p>1. Mechanical keyboard action
2. Quiet
3. Dvorak layout in hardware (nice to have but not critical)
4. Not ghastly expensive
======
vipar42
Check out Das Keyboard. I think their ultimate is quiet silent.

